

Australia: If You Don't Want Gov't Censorship Of The Web, Speak Up (Free Speech) - jsherry
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110706/23273214990/dear-people-australia-if-you-dont-want-widespread-govt-censorship-internet-speak-up-now.shtml

======
pan69
Being from The Netherlands originally and living in Australia for the past 6
years I have come to notice that Australians aren't born demonstrators.
They're complainers though, but they won't go out in the streets to enforce
their complains. Only "hippies" would do such a thing. Very different from
Europe.

Next to that there is an Australian government which is, besides the fact that
they're not really a government but more a sort of unfolding prime time
television soap opera, extremely patronising towards it's citizens.

Another problem is of course and which plays a key roll in the development of
Australia is that they're so isolated. In Europe there's this cluster of close
nit countries watching each other. No one is really watching Australia and
Australia looks towards the US for cultural and social guidance. Not the best
example in my opinion...

------
cturner
The national broadband network is a policy to introduce a single network to
upgrade the country's internet.

I was thinking yesterday - this is a vehicle for censorship.

Once it is in, the government will be able to work with a compliant
government-corporation to restrict access.

~~~
kysol
Pretty much. When you think about it, they had a considerable amount of
backlash when they first floated the blacklist. ISP's may not have been that
easy to manipulate to add the filter due to the loss of revenue as users would
abandon ship as soon as they knew they were being filtered.

Enter the NBN, the carrot dangled infront of the donkey. Promise of faster net
are just out of reach but still obtainable, the donkey moves forward wanting
what it doesn't currently have not knowing that once it has it, the master has
all control via deliverance of sweet crunchy carrots.

Where before they had to implement filters at an ISP level which would cause
speed loss, why not build an entire network with subnodes that govern a
smaller set of people. Deploy your blacklist between said nodes and you have
an easy to control black list distribution service layer within your network
without any sign of speed decrease.

Just a thought.

